# temporizador con pic16f84A ¿conexion reles?



## skan (Ago 21, 2006)

buenas. estoy realizando un temporizador con un microprocesador pic16f84A. mis conocimientos de electrónica digital son mayores que los de analógica. por eso tengo una pequeña duda....

gracias al PIC, controlaré un display 7seg (visualización minutos a temporizar), 3 pulsadores (+minutos o -minutos, y activación temporización), y led's para visualizar el estado.

El pic tiene que iniciar la temporización, sacando por una de sus salidas nivel alto para actiavrla y nivel bajo para terminar. ahí esta mi duda, supongo que tendré que utilizar un relé.. pero no tengo muy claro como tendria que ser el circuito para controlar la activación, al estar a nivel alto dicha patilla....

alguna orientación o esquema que pueda consultar...?

GRACIAS POR SU ATENCIÓN
---------
EDITE EL POST. pq encontré un pequeño esquema de micro temporizador... lo adjunto y me comentan..(el SW1 sería la entrada de la patilla del pic, la entrada de corriente, la salida de I del Pic es muy baja...debería añadir transistores a su salida antes de atacar a dicho circuito...)


----------



## okcomputer (Sep 8, 2006)

no entiendo muy bien para que necesitas un rele, o mas bien que es lo que estas haciendo pero, rapidamente, te podria decir que no puedes conectar el pin del micro directamente a un rele, ya que el rele genera una carga inductiva (patada inductiva) que dañaria el micro.
estas conexiones se hacen a traves de un driver, en el monemto no recuerdo referencias pero si aun lo necesitas podria conseguirte un esquema ok


suerte chao


----------



## kobain40 (Sep 8, 2006)

lo mejor es que utilizes un optocoplador para proteger el pic con el activas un transistor conectado en el modo de emisor comun y con esto puedes controlar el rele sin temor de dañar el pic


----------



## elemental (Sep 8, 2006)

Hooola. para empezar el esquema que pones te da una idea buena de como se hace pero creo que ahi sobra un rele, y el condensador no pinta nada... si elimias rl2 y el condensador y pones ahi la salida hace lo mismo!. 
Para activar algo con un nivel alto del pic, puedes poner el pic con una resistencia de 10K a un transistor bc548 y este al rele( si se caienta el transistor ponle otro de más potencia , como el bd135). asi estála base del transistor el pic, el colector a la bobina del relé y el otro borne de la bobina al posistivo de alimentación. Ponle un diodo en paralelo con la bobina del relé con el cátodo al positivo. 
Esto funciona porque al estar la salida del pic a 5V, pasa corriente por la base, luego por el colector y el relé , y este conmuta. Tienes que coenctar el positivo al comun del relé y el terminal normalmente abierto (NA o NO) a la salida. 
El pic queda protegido de sobras así porque el diodo elimina los picos de tensión(si este diodo se estropea se cortocircuita, no se abre, asiq no conozco posibilidad de joder el pic). Aun así un optoacoplador tampoco es mala cosa. 

El transistor es el driver.. si haces asi no necesitas comprar un integrado.

Ten en cuenta que el terminal del comun si quieres puedes ponerlo a los 220v de la red y asi puedes temporizar aparatos a 220v ~ . Sería la aplicación más normal para usar un relé. porque si lo qu tu quieres es temporizar cosas que funcionen a 9 voltios en lugar de usar un relé con un par de transistores, uno npn y otro pnp ya haces de sobras , o con un integrado que haga de rele electrónico como el L293B.

Si alguien quiere más detalles , esquemas o algo puedo ponerlos , no hay problema.


----------



## elemental (Sep 8, 2006)

Ahora que me fijé mas creo que ya entiendo tu esquema... es un temporizador que lo hace es desde que pulsas el pulsador va cargando el condensador y cuando esta suficientemente cargado se activa el otro rele... lo que le pasa es que ahi deberia haber una resistencia  a travé de la que se cargue el condensador, porquie ese circuito asi teoricamente me parece que cortocircuita la batería en un instante inicial y el condensador se carga tan rápido que eso temporia milisegundo jejejej ... sabe dios .. solo era un comentario ..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 8, 2006)

Este circuito deberia funcionarte.

Aunque puedes conectar un rele de 5V (encontraras de 6V pero funcionan correctamente) te recomiendo que lo conectes a la tension sin regulas o sea directamente a la salida del puente.
Los reles a 12V funcionan mucho mejor y son mas robustos.

El led indicador lo puedes meter o en la bobina o en la salida del pic.


----------



## maty147 (Dic 3, 2009)

funciona con una r de 100 ohms en base


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 3, 2009)

claro pero si no te diste cuenta el tema no se abla desde 2006 osea que es viejo te pensas que todobia sigan con la duda????????????


----------



## maty147 (Dic 5, 2009)

hay q hablar de algo aunq el tiepo dea pasado...eso es mucho mejor q intentar hacerse el vivo con otro haciendose el "yo te lo digo en la cara"...ah, aprende electronica!


----------



## djrc3000 (Sep 22, 2011)

Al parecer vengo del futuro a este tema... y que interesante en e4ste momento estoy trabajando en un proyecto que necesita conectar un Rele (12VDC) a la salida del pic (5VDC). y el diagrama anterior ha sido de mucha ayuda, aunque aun no lo he probado... voy a Trabajar luego le ccuento como me fue.....


----------



## christianmll (Sep 23, 2011)

djrc3000 dijo:


> Al parecer vengo del futuro a este tema... y que interesante en e4ste momento estoy trabajando en un proyecto que necesita conectar un Rele (12VDC) a la salida del pic (5VDC). y el diagrama anterior ha sido de mucha ayuda, aunque aun no lo he probado... voy a Trabajar luego le ccuento como me fue.....



Pienso que también se podría hacer con un buffer como el 74LS244 y un transitor con unas cuantas resistencias normales y de potencia.

Saludos.


----------

